# Impressionen rund um den Teich



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2007)

Servus Tierfreunde

Nach langer Zeit wieder einmal ein paar Fotos von unserem Teich und Umfeld.

Sträuner auf der Flucht
 

Blindschleiche in der Teichgrube
  
 

Spinne im Keller, die war 11cm groß
    

im Detail, man beachte die feinen Tasthaare
 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Hi Helmut,
lebt die Spinne noch?  

Igitt;- die hätte bei mir nicht mehr bis zum Foto überlebt.


----------



## herten04 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Hallo Helmut.
__ Schlangen,Riesenspinnen wohnst Du in den Tropen ?Bisher hatte ich angenommen Du wohnst in Österreich:? (hätte schwören können...).


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Servus Thomas

Natürlich lebt die noch  ich hasse das Krachen wenn man darauf tritt  .

Ich war bei ihr ca. 10cm mit dem Makro drann (Frank: es geht doch näher als die Naheinstellungsgrenze) und sie ist ganz ruhig sitzen geblieben  
Ausserdem sind die nützlich, gegen all das Ungeziefer das nunmal im Keller lebt.

- defekter Link entfernt - eine Beschreibung der Hausspinne.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Servus Helmut

Tropen  hätte ich gerne.

Wir frieren hier bei jetzige 12°C.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Patricia (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Hallo Helmut, 
das sind ja wieder schöne Fotos.
 

So eine Spinne haben wir auch im Schuppen. Habe mich beim ersten "Kennenlernen" in Anbetracht der stattlichen Größe tierisch erschrocken. Für mich ist sie jetzt "die Hedwig". Hedwig räumt im Schuppen immer schön auf, Ungeziefer hat keine Chance....

Viele Grüße 
Patricia


----------



## nikita66 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

 schöne Tierchen hast du da. So nette Spinnenexemplare haben wir hier auch, leider keine Blindschleichen oder __ Nattern. 
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was das für ein __ Käfer ist?

 

LG
Elke


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Servus Elke

So auf den ersten Blick halte ich es für einen __ Rosenkäfer,
werde mal ein bisschen goo....

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Servus

Ja is er 





> Gemeiner __ Rosenkäfer (Cetonia aurata)


- defekter Link entfernt -

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## nikita66 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

1  Vielen Dank Helmut. Ein gemeiner __ Rosenkäfer also. Das gemein kann man aber echt weglassen . Er ist wunderschön dieses goldgrüne Schimmern....einfach toll. 

LG
Elke


----------



## Patricia (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

In meinem schlauen Insektenbuch steht, dass der __ Rosenkäfer gar nicht mehr so sehr häufig vorkommt. 

Ich hatte glücklicherweise auch vor einigen Wochen einen im Garten und habe das schöne stattliche Tier bewundert...

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Servus Patricia

Leider sind die __ Rosenkäfer schon selten geworden  

Den letzten habe ich auch vor Wochen auf der __ Karde gesehen und fotografiert (leider habe ich das Foto am Heim-Rechner und nicht hier in der Arbeit am Notebook).

Das sind sehr schöne "Brummer".

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

nochmal in Anlehnung an deine Spinne ... (passt jetzt nicht so richtig zum Garten  )

und du bist dir ganz sicher, das Österreich nicht doch ein "Nachbarland" von Australien ist?  
Deine Spinne hat verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit dem dort "ansässigen" Huntsman.

Hier nochmal zwei Fotos von einem kleineren Exemplar:

   

Wer mehr über den Huntsman wissen möchte (Klick)


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Moin


> Spinne im Keller, die war 11cm groß



:__ nase:  

Dann würde ich mir doch Sorgen machen.
Kein einheimischer Arachnoide würde diese Ausmaße erreichen...

Zitat aus Wiki:



> Reale Gefahr durch __ Spinnen in Deutschland
> Die Angst vor Spinnen ist zumindest in Deutschland unbegründet. Zum einen sind Spinnen normalerweise defensiv, es sei denn sie fühlen sich bedroht, zum anderen gibt es in Deutschland nur drei Arten, die dem Menschen überhaupt Schaden zufügen können. Das sind:
> 
> Wasserspinne: lebt nur in Tümpeln oder ähnlichen Gewässern und kommt mit dem Menschen nur selten in Berührung; der Biss entspricht in seiner Schwere etwa einem Bienenstich.
> ...


----------



## MikeCharly (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Ich hatte in einem Steinhaufen, nähe des Teiches, hunderte von jungen __ Spinnen.
Die werden aber immer weniger.
Kann es sein, dass meine __ Frösche und __ Kröten, diese wegfressen?


----------



## Dodi (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Impressionen rund um den Teich*

Hi Helmut!

Ich glaube, ich habe Deine Spinnenart gefunden - nach dem "Huntsman" sieht die jedoch nicht aus, wenn ich mir so den leicht gestreiften Körper ansehe...

Schau mal - defekter Link entfernt -.


----------

